# fx5 filter media set up



## heejlee (Apr 15, 2015)

i need some recommendation for setting up fx5 filter media.
30 Malawi Mbuna Cichlids in 75G tank. No plants. just few rocks and barley covered agonite substrate.


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

heejlee said:


> i need some recommendation for setting up fx5 filter media.
> 30 Malawi Mbuna Cichlids in 75G tank. No plants. just few rocks and barley covered agonite substrate.


Bottom tray should be mechanical, middle and top should be bio.

When I had my fx 5 I had pot scrubbers in the bottom cover that with some filter floss, then the middle and top trays I had Seachem Matrix and covered both the top and bottoms of the trays with filter floss. Cleaned the filter every 2 - 3 weeks.


----------



## dragonFyre (Nov 5, 2014)

I have biological (Seachem Matrix) in all three trays, has worked great on large hap African cichlid tank for over a year now, tank is crystal clear. Prior to that I had pot scrubbers in bottom two which worked as well. 

Cheers


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

The FX5/6 already comes with 6 sponges for mechanical filtration so all trays should be filled with bio media. 

I used Fluval bio rings in mine because if you use media that's too small (Eheim Substrat Pro) it might fall through the holes in the trays. 
--
Paul


----------



## heejlee (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank s to everybody give me a good tips.


----------



## heejlee (Apr 15, 2015)

This is what i decided to go with.

top basket : foam filter, foam filter, cut polyfill pad(top to bottom)
middle basket : cut polyfill pad, Bio-Max(top to bottom)
bottom basket : 2 100g purigen, carbon pad, Bio-Max(top to bottom)
all basket has sponge filter outside.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

heejlee said:


> This is what i decided to go with.
> 
> top basket : foam filter, foam filter, cut polyfill pad(top to bottom)
> middle basket : cut polyfill pad, Bio-Max(top to bottom)
> ...


Keep an eye on your flow. Whenever I put any type of filter floss/pad in the baskets they became compressed within a week or two resulting in the flow being significantly reduced, to the point I thought my filter was broken.
--
Paul


----------



## heejlee (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks Paul.
I should use their pads but try to use cheap. haha.
i will keep in mind and change often or don't put.
but at the beginning, it cleared water.

John


----------

